# Azoospermia



## wishingwell (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, My husband was diagnosed with azoospermia when we were first married; nearly 17 years!  

I have joined in the hope that I will find others in the same situation.  It is a very lonely journey for both of us, but I am the one who seems to not be able to cope with it!

Oh, so many are having children around us and it upsets me and I find myself constantly suffering jealousy at others' good news!

I am 38 and although actually a young 38, I am aware that time is passing and it scares me that we never will have children!

Are there any miracles out there who were informed that their husbands were sterile, but went on to have children?

Would really love to hear others' stories.

Thanks

Suzanne


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi Suzanne,

Sorry I can't help you Azoospermia but here is a link to the Male Factors in Infertility http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Hope this helps. I also hope you find some answers.

By the way welcome to FF.

Sharon xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Whitehead  
 
Thanks Sharon 
I can 100% assure you that your not alone in this, and that members have gone on to become parents, maybe not always in the conventinal way, but its a personal Journey and what is right for you may not be for someone else, there are lots of stories on FF to help you and support you as you take the journey to be parents following this diagnosis.
Being upset is normal hun and at 38 your being told your biological clock is ticking too, well we have ladies over 40 succeding so Dont give up! 
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I would like to encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each
Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs to Know
CLICK HERE

FERTILITY INFO GUIDES
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

Donor sperm/eggs 
CLICK HERE

Investigations & Immunology
CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. 
We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm* 
where you can meet other new members and get Chatrrom support 
and help to navigate the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Dear Suzanne

My partner and I are experiencing something similar though his Azoospermia was brought on by a sporting injury and has not been a long-term presence (he has children from a previous marriage).

We are planning on IVF in the near future (in which I will be an egg donor/sharer also) and on the day of the treatment, my partner will go for a TESA/PESA to see if they can extract any semen directly from the testicles.  They will start with the PESA to see if they can remove any useable sperm by gentle suction (!) and failing that, he will have a TESA where a small biopsy is performed. 

Are these areas that you have looked into before?  As they say, it only takes one sperm to conceive...  perhaps they can go in directly?

And this may be slightly sensitive, but have you and DH ever discussed the possibility of using a donor to help you achieve your dream?  I know this is not a suitable alternative for a lot of couples, but perhaps something to consider?

I'm sorry I can't offer any more information than that, but I do wish you love and luck in the future xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Cactus said:


> Dear Suzanne
> 
> I am new to this sight and also new to IVF but in a similar situation to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## wishingwell (Jun 5, 2008)

I posted a similar question yesterday, but wonder if I sent it to the wrong site!

Despite it being my husband's issue, I feel really alone with this.  Every one seems to be suffering from something, but not this particular problem!!

Is it worth my husband getting retested despite having had a biopsy?!

Unless it proves absolutely impossible for us, I can not give up trying to be a mother!!  I am not ready for a life without children, so am soooo desperate for any good news!

There must be at least one couple who has been successful?!

Even if I can't be helped, I would appreciate at least one message, as it makes me feel less then useless having 0 replies!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi whitehead - I think there is a thread about this on the Male Factor board. Will try and find the link for you hun


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Here you go

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121655.0


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi Whitehead,

I`m so sorry your going through this, I`m not going to be much use but I wanted to reply so you know your not alone and have support here! Its a bit strange no-one replied, normally there is plenty of people willing to give advice or just a bit of support. I`m sure there will be others along soon to guide you.

As for non obstructive azoospermmia, I`m not very knowledged on this. My DH has a low count but there was some there so I`m really not sure. I really cant see its 'impossible' for you, there are so many success stories its hard to believe its impossible but hey I`m no specialist. Would you mind giving me some more info as to your journey so far, are you 'ok' etc what have the specialists told you??

Sorry for all the questions, just the more people know the more likely they will be able to give advice.

Please dont give up hope, I am sure there i something that can be done.

I`m sorry I havent been much use to you, I just wanted you to know there is plenty of support on here and you are not alone.

Have you checked out the male infertility section? There might be some info in there?

Take care, 

Megan x


----------



## wishingwell (Jun 5, 2008)

Megan

You have been more help than you can possibly know!!!!

16 year's ago my husband was told that he did not have the machinery to make sperm; something to do with chromosomes!  He did have a biopsy, but they did not find a single sperm!

We have had unprotected sex for nearly 17 years and I have never become pregnant; I know that I can because we did do DI, but our baby died!

To be honest, after we found out the dreadful news and that nothing could be done, we just coped with the journey of a childless family.

Oh, what a lonely journey it has been!

It has only surfaced again, because years of intensive study, I learnt that the medical field for male infertility was moving.

Then on this January, I am sure that I had a miscarriage!  It did not even occur to me, when my breasts became sooo sore and then went up a size, that it could be a pregnancy!  It was due to a friend who suggested that I could be pregnant, so I tested, but it came back inconclusive.  About a week later, I experienced the most painful cramps, that just did not feel like a period cramp.  The following morning, I started to bleed with tissue and after that my breasts stopped hurting!

Now, here I am having missed 2 months bleeding.  When I should have started, I got the usual period cramp, but no sign of a bleed! This lasted for 2 weeks!  Plus I was visiting the toilet sooo much.  So with great bravado, I had a blood test; negative!!!

Still haven't started bleeding, so have an appointment with the gyno end of this month.  

Again, thanks so much for your kind words.

Suzanne


----------



## Megan57 (May 12, 2008)

Hi Whitehead,

Wow, what a journey, I cant begin to imagine what you have been through these last 16 years! 

Firstly, you should be so proud of yourself, and your DH,  it sounds like you have been through a lot.

Its good that you know you can get pregnant but I am so so sorry you lost your baby, that must be devastating. I`m prob being thick here but what is DI? (Donor?)

It does sound very strange what happened to you in January, and not like a normal period at all esp if your normally pretty regular. And still not to have bled, hopefully your appointment with the gyno will be able to shed some light on this. Let me know how you get on. 

It sounds from your posts that you so desparetely dont want to give up hope yet and I completely understand that. If I was you I wouldnt. Try and stay positive, are there any sperm specialists in your area? Where do you live? Could your DH have another biopsy? How long ago did he have it done?

Millions of questions again, sorry!! he he

I wish I could be more help with advice as to what you could do etc I`m sorry but I`m trying!!

Take care 

Megan x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Whitehead 

I've merged your earlier post with this one to show that you did get replies. When you come onto FF at the top of the page in the right hand corner there is a button for show new replies to my posts, click on that for an up to date list to read .

Have you been onto this board yet? I know some of the other girls have left you some links for this

Non obstructive Azoospermia support and Information

CLICK HERE

Wishing you all the best on your journey, hope that your forthcoming appt goes well       

Louj


----------

